# Your season wrap-up report, goals, new areas, ect.



## MrMagic (Apr 4, 2010)

Well the season is def not over, but a lot of areas are closed and a lot of people are on to biking and  golf, thought it would be a good time to talk about  your season thus far, I expect a few days at killington in April and maybe just maybe one in may.
 i had 60 + times 25 of those of telemarks (so far)
 I started opening weekend at killington 
 I taught  30 lessons at ski sundown, mostly intermediate /low expert skiers, one bump lesson, one telemark 
Only went night skiing 6 times this year a record low. 
Skied three new areas; mcintire in mancherster NH, otis ridge, MA and mount Sunapee. Plus a return visit to loon ( last visit was  march 2003)
Meet a ton of new AZers plus the standard bump crew. 
– plenty more skiing to come !


----------



## EOS (Apr 4, 2010)

I was able to check out *3* new ski areas this year: Stowe, Okemo, and Magic Mountain!  Loved Magic's atmosphere, and Stowe is a great moutain!!  Okemo had some good terrain, but I wasn't fond of the 3 lifts it took to get to the top.  Just my opinion...
________
marijuana seed bank


----------



## billski (Apr 4, 2010)

Hit six new areas this year

Vail, Otis Ridge, Butternut, Blue Hills, Beaver Creek, Bosquet bringing total pins to 53 out of 63 areas skied

Joined the fun at Thunderbolt 75th anniversary race as a volunteer.

Followed the snow, including 2 foot dump at Magic, 1 foot at Vail.

Skied at minus 15F yet again.

I don't count number of days skied.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 4, 2010)

billski said:


> Hit six new areas this year
> 
> Vail, Otis Ridge, Butternut, Blue Hills, Beaver Creek, Bosquet bringing total pins to 53 out of 63 areas skied
> 
> ...



nice bill you trying to ski every area in New england?


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2010)

10 days.

Yup. Lame. 4 of them were in the last 2 weekends.

Still, managed to ski Sunday River and Sugarloaf for the first time, so those were big pluses for me. Also had a late season breakthrough, thanks to JimG.  Next season: more ski days! May actually be ski bumming after the Fall semester, depending on how things work out--early graduation would equal mid-December til August 2011 off!! Woohoo!


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 4, 2010)

*hit 10 new mountains this year,  122 ski days too!*

Great season!  One more weekend left at mount snow this coming weekend.  My local hill closed yesterday (wachusett).  All in all it was a good season.   We got a late start and an early close but I will hit 122 counting next weekend.  I ski seven days a week and have can hit 135 plus some seasons.  Next year will be even better.  
    I traveled so much this year and learned where I will buy passes, ski early, late and mid season.  I am eliminating some mountains from my list as well.  I consider it a good year because of the good recon I got in.  Next year i'll focus on the good mountains.


----------



## billski (Apr 4, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> nice bill you trying to ski every area in New england?


 Indeed. A not-very-secret, oft-discussed goal of mine. 
But George Wood has be seriously whupped.

Only a few left in the south of New England, but a ton of community areas in Maine. Missed Mt. Greylock Ski Club due to a last-minute mountain closing. Balsams is going to be a logistically tough one too, it's hard to justify getting there.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2010)

Not too early for a warp up though I do hope to add to my "firsts" list this spring.


First time skiing Smuggs
First time skiing off the summit of Washington (w/a personal first descent route)
Finally have skied Killington later than the Christmas Holiday
First time skiing off the Chin at Mansfield
First time skiing the Loaf as an adult
Finally have explored Mount Ellen in depth
First time skiing Mount Abram

Overall, even with spring earned turns, I will likely end the season far below my post move average of just under 50 days and not even close to my pre-season goal of 60. Powder days this season are absolutely abysmal. I had some very good days this season but it was far from the season I thought it might be. But you can't control the weather. What I will remember this season for is exploring so many new areas and more fully exploring other areas that I have skied a few times but not in depth. I won't remember this season as particularly good conditions wise, perhaps the second worst of the past ten years. But it did have many wonderful moments. And, I should like to think, there are still a good many more to come.

Meeting so many more AZers and the Loaf weekend will definitely rank high on the list for awesomeness moments of the season.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 4, 2010)

23 days total, a new record for me.  My  preseason goal was at least 20.

New Areas 
-Jiminy
-Berkshire East
-Bromley
-Killington
-Pico

Before the season I planned to go to a lot of new mountains primarily these 5.  Jiminy and Berkshire East were day trips.  I went to Bromley Killington and Pico on a 3 day 2 night trip.  Overall I enjoyed all  5 new areas and hope to return to them in future years.

Areas that I had not been to in a number of years.

-Sunday River
-Waterville

Sunday River was a 2 day trip my Dad planned so not my choice.  It was my first time there since 2003.  I have never really loved Sunday River.  It is too bland for its size and has no charm.  After going to Killington, I much prefer Killington to Sunday River.  

Waterville I have never liked much at all.  However $1 skiing on April 1st was too good a deal to let pass.  First time there since 1999.  

Regular Areas

-Wachusett
-Sunapee

14 day/nights at Wachusett.  One day trip to Sunapee.

Areas I thought I would go to but didn't

-Cannon
-Ragged
-Jay
-Crotched
-Stratton
-Mount Snow

Overall a good year making it to 9 different Mountains.


----------



## Zand (Apr 5, 2010)

At 40 days right now with maybe 5 more to go. Goal was like 75 or something like that but I had visions of skiing Burke everyday at that point. Between their VERY short season, crappy skiing from late January-mid February, and class times not really making way for skiing time, it just didn't come close. Anyways, new areas were Sunday River (although it was early season mid-station skiing so it doesn't really count considering how big the place is) and Jay. The only other areas I skied this season were Sugarbush, Wachusett, Burke, and Mt. Snow so not much variety.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fat Lady has not sung on my season yet!*

Not ready to let go yet! 

New areas skied include: Loveland Basin, Sundance, Deer Valley
Had a great 9 days of skiing in Utah, 2 in CO.
Skied from the top of Mt Washington for the first time (last Friday), new route for me Ammo Ravine.
Skied Baldy Chutes in Alta. 
4 days at Mt Greylocks Thunderbolt and 1 was a great day.
Back Country Skied Bolton to Trapp and Stowe's Bruce Trail on New Years, got Stratton Pond in too. 
NELSAP, Hogback VT and JB Williams in CT

Regrets:
Didn't get to Magic Mt this season and a little light on the CT NELSAP especially with all the recon work
done in the fall. I missed Doug Lewis' Speed Week and DH Race at Sugarbush. No trips to the ADKs.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing new, I don't like change. My season rocked!!!!!!!! We had incredible snow @ Greek Jan-Feb, no big dumps but we managed to 3-5 " our way to some great skiing this year. By far the highlight of my season was going to Whiteface for the US Nationals---mkan those dudes really know how to get it done. If you've never seen a race of that caliber I reccomend doing so ASAP....it's a real eye opener to what it's spodda look like, really. I also got to meet the Whitefacers, HPD, Jack the Ripper, TJ, and FHW for a meatfest (woody and Phineas were a no-show, losers). It was great to actually meet these folks after years of "knowing" each other on various ski forums, and getting to know them a little better was a blast!!!!! If you go to WF looks 'em up---great fun for sure


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2010)

Since I blew out my good knee in August, just skiing was my goal. With the support of two braces( one of which cost the insurance company $1024.00) I skied and taught for an entire season.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the reality is I have about 3, maybe 4 days left. I hope to get some May skiing in at Killington though. I should end up with around 45 days which is right on track lately for me. Some highlights:


Lots of Sundown bumps, Gunny was epic in March
Only got one average day at MRG. Wanted a few more, but time ran out.
Returned to Sugarloaf after 5 years. That was fun.
Got to experience a momumental snowfall at Hunter.
The best part of the entire season is finally being able to ski independently with both my kids.
Great season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 5, 2010)

Gonna have to get back to you on this....my season is not over yet


----------



## oakapple (Apr 5, 2010)

I returned to the sport this year after a gap of 20 years. I skied Mt. Peter, Thunder Ridge, Blue Mountain, Windham, Belleayre, Killington, Camelback, Mount Snow, Hunter Mountain, and Mammoth Mountain (CA). Among those in the Northeast, Belleayre and Killington were my favorites. Mt. Peter and Thunder Ridge are the only ones that I would not return to.

Among resorts that are a reasonable day-trip's distance from NYC that I _didn't_ try, next year I'd like to visit Mountain Creek, Shawnee, Mohawk, and maybe Plattekill. I'd also like to visit one or two of the upper New England places where I haven't been, such as Okemo, Stratton, Stowe, or Sunday River. I'll probably also take another long trip out west: Whistler-Blackcomb is the leading candidate.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2010)

season is dying fast for me.  Hopefully get another april day and one may day but even that is iffy at this point. either way, hit 20 days, which is about what i thought going in, not including some ski with the kids days.

however, i finally got to MRG, even if conditions were a tad rough.  Also skied at Ragged for the first time.  entered the bmmc which i've always wanted to do.  I sucked major balls but it just gave me incentive to do it again next year.  was happy that i could finally do some tricks other then spreads and twisters.  that was like a blast from the past for me.  Got my obligatory magic powder day in.  no season is complete without one of those.  Gunny season was short but epic.  better then last year.  I really cut back on sundown until gunny was up.  I think i only skied the temptor bumps 4 times and one of those days was the comp.

overall count

sundown 11 days
Killington 3 (so far)
Magic
Okemo
Sugarbush
MRG
Waterville Valley
Ragged


----------



## speden (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like my season is done at 25 days.  I was going to get one more day in on Friday, but as I was getting ready to go, my left achilles started acting up, and reluctantly I decided I better listen to my body and let it heal.

All things considered, it was a very fun season, and my skiing improved a lot.

High point: Copper Mountain in Colorado.  Seemed too good to be true, and they didn't even have a great snow year.  I went out there expecting to love Vail, but Copper was more fun.

Surprise of the season: Gunstock.  It was a new place I tried this year and at first I didn't think much of it, but for some reason it grew on me, and I had some of my best runs of the season there.  I guess it just matched my skill level as I outgrew Pat's Peak.

Toughest skiing: The night I went to Wachusett on a borderline slushy night, and they hadn't groomed the trails.  It was violent and exhausting, and I really learned a lot about skiing on uneven rutted crap.

Worst injury: Took a fast run down Ridge at Sunapee dodging through lots of traffic.  When I got to the bottom, both my calf muscles and achilles tendons felt tweaked.  Those sprains ended up lingering all season and  I kept re-injuring them.

Off season goals: I want to work on my conditioning and flexibility more so I'm less likely to get injured next season.  And I want to get some new boots in the fall that fit more snugly but don't hurt like my current boots.

Next season goals: I want to demo some skis and get some more specialized skis, starting with some wider skis.  I also want to learn how to ski moguls and glades so I can keep up with my kids.  And I really want to make it up to Sugarloaf and Saddleback.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 5, 2010)

My season ended Friday April 2nd at the bottom of Snowbird.  I don't know what I would call the perfect season but this one was one of my top 3 in 42 years of skiing.  I'm not a counter but give or take a day or two I got somewhere in the neighborhood of 55 days.  I also think that Billski sent some of his luck down my way because pieces seemed to fall in to place all season long.

One of the low points was the very beginning which was delayed due to a warm November, however, once opening took place (Dec 12th) in the Pocono's things rolled along pretty smoothly.  Camelback has a good arsenal and got the mountain in good shape for the holidays.  Don't remember exactly when they got 100% but it was pretty early.  

The Pocono season was as good as the Pocono's could be.  The areas seem to have realized the renewed interest in bump skiing and responded well.  I had great days on the bumps at Camelback, Blue and Elk.  Even though we missed a couple of really big snows in early February to the south the man made snow was great and when we finally did get the snow the three weeks after were super.

I also got two wonderful weekends in So. VT.  I missed a 1/2 day at Mt Snow New Years Eve because of a delayed departure from NJ, but the following 2 days were a blast.  I also got some of Billski's luck as it snowed while we were there.   My other trip to Vt was the first weekend in March after the big snow.  2 days, one at Magic, one at Stratton of just incredible skiing and beautiful weather.  Some people I talked to felt it was the best So VT conditions in the last 10 years.  My only regret is that I didn't pull my son out of school and hit Bromley too to complete the Golden Triangle.

I was also lucky to have some time off the week of March 15-19.  Was able to hit Hunter Mt under bluebird sky's and 60 degree temps and lots o snow on the ground.  It was awesome.  I also hit the Pocono's that week and enjoyed what I term as California skiing with big soft moguls, warm temps plenty of tanning and a really fun tailgate party the weekend of the 20th.  As good a spring skiing week as I can remember.

Topped the season off with 7 days in Utah.  The trip was great and another case of good timing.  2 days at Snowbird, Solitude, and Brighton and 1 at Alta.  First 2 1/2 days were bluebird and warm.  2nd 1 1/2 days were overcast and difficult to see but fun.  The last three days it snowed somewhere between 2 and 3 ft.  Highlights included storm skiing the woods at Brighton,  Deep uncut powder in the Honeycomb Canyon at Solitude and Mineral Basin at Snowbird in thigh deep powder.  It was a season that will be hard to beat in the future.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2010)

The Good:

-most days on snow since my ski bum winter of 2000-2001.  23 days so far with 3 more lift served planned and maybe a trip up to Tucks in May.

-earliest start to a season I believe ever for me on 10/17

-enjoyed my new 'home' mountain at Ragged.  It served my purpose of convenience, value and escaping Saturday crowds.

-3 days at Stowe, most since I left Vermont.

-skiing the Chin at Stowe for the first time in many years

-Alpinezone Summit at Sugarloaf was a total blast

-returning to my childhood home mountain of Okemo for the first time in 10 years.  Also a planned day at Killington for the first time in equally as long.

The bad:

-not skiing in November.  Could've motivated for Sunday River I suppose.

-very limited deep snow turns.  Not a lot of powder to be had this season and the limited amount available I tended to miss by a couple days and get sloppy fourths.

-very limited bump skiing.  My only complaint about Ragged really.  

-New England getting skunked for the second spring in a row.

-not utilizing the touring gear I purchased last summer.

-not hitting a few favorites and planned areas: Wildcat, Attitash, Sugarbush, Mad River, Burke, Cannon, Saddleback


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2010)

assuming plans for remainder of season work out - 


cons -
nagging knee pain all season. first time i've had something like this, hope it's not a sign of the future.
late start to the season but i can't control the weather
less night skiing than last year. not that night skiing is great but it translates to less skiing overall.
didn't land a 360 (heck, didn't even give it a serious try)

pros -
i am a better skier than i was last season.  not a whole lot better but better.
should hit my 30 day goal this weekend
have a good chance of skiing in May for the first time ever
will likekly have 2 April ski days this season, having had only 1 other ever.
skied 6 new mountains this season (ragged, pat's, catamount, keystone, breckenridge, abasin)
skied CO for the first time in 25 years
both my kids made huge improvements in their skiing skills


----------



## neil (Apr 5, 2010)

My second season:

*Good*
- Got almost 20 days in
- Utah trip
- Improved a ton
- Can get some air off jumps/bumps
- Visited a lot of new places

*Bad*
- Wanted to get more days in
- Broke my collar bone, ending my season   
- It's a long wait till next season


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i am a better skier than i was last season.  not a whole lot better but better.




you sure got waaay faster in the bumps, thats for sure.


----------



## Euler (Apr 5, 2010)

I started a new job this fall and was pleaed to find how well skiing meshes with my job...I'm able to ski 2X per week most weeks during peak season.  I skied 20 days which is about normal for me lately, and saw lots of improvement in my skiing, particularly in the bumps.  I'm trying desperatly to stay good enough to keep up with my 9 year old son, and this is going to require a continuous improvement plan on my part!

I shattered my collarbone last year in January, ending that season;  I was pleased that I didn't lose much ground during my extended off season, and that fear of another injury didn't hold me back TOO much.

I met Dr. Jeff and his wife!

I skied (or at least descended with control) Ripcord at Mt. Snow for the 1st time.

I did some real warm weather spring skiing for the first time and loved it!

I checked out Okemo for the first time and didn't love it...but it was on a "refreeze" day during the spring skiing season so trail options were limited to groomers.  It did look like there were some great bump and tree trails to be enjoyed during different weather.

I may have one or two days yet to come this year...or my season might be all done...we'll see!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 5, 2010)

22 days, not bad living on LI
-tele turns are flowing and legs getting stonger

New area hit: Whiteface, will be back

Best was skiing with my 2 girls thru the trees and bumps (4 and 7) seeing them enjoy it and skiing as a fam is fantastic.

Few more days planned...


----------



## Philpug (Apr 5, 2010)

Down from the last two years where i skied in the mid 40's, only 33 this year. I might have a few more in me in a Mothers Day Western Trip, it is a 30/70 chance. New areas this year include Alpine Meadows Sugar Bowl and Northstar.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 5, 2010)

The Great :  
1. After suffering a major heart attack and open  heart surgery -- I'm  still alive  and 45 lbs lighter 

2.  and able to ski again

3 an able to do so at the same level of intensity all day long as before .

4. I got out for 16 days of opening chair to ending bell of skiing with friends  and family  especially grandson #1 and while that's lower than most  years considering  #1 above 't'aint bad  



The uncontrollable:

1.  The late start and early finish to the season  Jan 16-March 11  due to weather  ( I don't ski bumps or slush )

2, Would have preferred a few more days but see above .


The wish for the future :

1. That grandson # 2 recovers from a potentially serious malady that kept him off the slopes this season and that his health returns so he ski with his grandad 

2. Continued good health and happy trails to all of us here at AZ  !!


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 5, 2010)

Best season of my three years living in the Northeast:


First trips to Powder Mountain, Snowbasin, Jay, Stowe, Magic, Bromley, Pico.
Foot+ powder days at Bogus Basin, Plattekill, Snowbird, and Heavenly.
50+ degree spring days at Magic, Bromley, Killington, and Pico.
Demo'd rockers and 100mm+ fatties for the first time.
Most importantly, really started figuring out the logistics of living without a car in NYC but still getting lots of great skiing in.  Managed to get in a quality ski day in on every trip I took this year.
:beer:


----------



## mikestaple (Apr 5, 2010)

The Good.
Skied Ragged, Gunstock, Pat's and Sunapee for the first time.  All part of the southern NH day trip tour.

Ragged - can't wait for the new lift and getting there when the snow pack is deeper (skied it twice in Dec then not at all).

Went back to Sugarloaf  - where most of the family learned to ski.  Along with two of the kids venturing into the bumps and loving it.

Steamboat - wow.  4 year old graduating from a disaster to a blue/black bump skier with 5 straight days of lessons.  Fantastic.  Endless tree runs.

Finally being able to ski independently with all 3 kids.  10 and 8 year old looking for bump and tree skiing.

The bad.
Maine Supertroopers nailing me for 82 in a 65.

Last run of the day at Sugarloaf - my wife broke her ankle.  Awful.


----------



## abc (Apr 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Gonna have to get back to you on this....my season is not over yet


Same here. 

Already, this has been a pretty good season. Quite a few new resorts and new scenary. Met new ski buddies too. 

Number of days aren't quite as high as some other years but one can't have everything, right?


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 5, 2010)

I ended up with somewhere in the low 30s for days on the hill which is about average but got to finish in awesome fashion with 2 days of near 80 temps with good amounts of trails open and skiing nicely. This is the first year that I didn't ski anywhere other  than Magic due mostly to the consistently good conditions Magic had this season and to a lesser extent the state of the economy.

The most outstanding part for me was seeing how much my 2 boys have improved this year. Watching my 12 Y/O really attack the hill skiing nice tight lines with good balance and rhythm blew me away and watching my 8 Y/O navigate his down advanced terrain with good control made me smile wide.  From a technical standpoint for myself, I spent some time working to make my short radius turns cleaner and had a blast doing so.  Other than that I just had a good time skiing with more of the Magic family and enjoying the vibe.  The only downer for me was missing the really big powder days of Wed - Fri  that occured during that incredible storm we had though not too bad as the conditions that weekend were still amazing. 

It was also cool to meet and ski with some AZers this year as well as more of the Magic family.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 5, 2010)

My 2009-10 ski season was OK, not spectacular.  
Season started for me on Nov 11th with a day at Killington with my younger son
Was there on Dec 6th for opening day at Sugarbush with the family
Have skied 30 days so far, rest of the family got about 45 days on the mountain
Continued to improve my skills in all snow and terrain conditions
Sat out 3+ weeks in February & March with a leg injury
Watched my older son compete in a USASA freestyle competition at Smuggs
Never had any really bad weather days or melt downs so even though there weren’t many great days -none sucked
Skied on April 2nd in 75 degree sunshine
Had a lot of great family time on the car rides back and forth to VT
Keeping my fingers crossed that I’m doing laps of Stein’s Run on closing day


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> -not utilizing the touring gear I purchased last summer.



Plenty of time left for that....


----------



## Angus (Apr 6, 2010)

So far 21 days - started at Ragged on New Year's Day, followed two days later by 2'+ of snow at Cannon. Other mountains including Stowe, Bromley, Okemo, Pico, MRG, Sugarbush, Crotched, Bolton and 7 days in Utah. All days in NE have been skied with at least one of my two children. Haven't had a bad day condition or weather-wise. Hoping for one more day lift-served ... this weekend? Then 1 or 2 days up on Mount Washington.

Highlights:

Our just turned 14 year old is now indisputably a better skier. He's been faster for a couple of years but this season we've really focused on bump skiing, and he's good, real good. Our 8-year old has made huge leaps this season keeping up with her brother. She is now at the point of being able to ski just about anything on the mountain.

7 days in Utah in February with son. Wow. Had the opportunity to ski with my uncle for the first time who  got interested in skiing 35+ years ago. What a great trip.

My big focus was improving on the bumps and I would consider it a successful year in terms of progress. Far more comfortable skiing them. Next year will continue to work on bumps with focus on very steep slopes with big, deep troughs - I still lean back!

Work to be done.

hand position - I tend to drop my hands down and back, especially on steep, frightening stuff.

fitness - limped through the season with a variety of nagging aches and pains - knees and back - due to keeping up with my son. Need to enter next season, much, much stronger. In general, this is just a middle-age issue!

Regrets.

Weather and back ache kept my # of x-c skiing days way down from last year.

Couldn't convince my wife to get out on the slopes even once!


----------



## newskier (Apr 6, 2010)

New areas:
Berkshire East
Pico

Old Standbys:
Sunapee
Steamboat
Okemo
Stowe

Areas I wanted to try but didn't get to (among others of course):
Sugarbush
Sugarloaf
Stratton

Goals accomplished:
skiing faster with more confidence
general technique improvement
tried (and liked) snowboarding

Goals for next year:
get more comfortable in ungroomed terrain-- and spring conditions
demo skis earlier in the season
go snowboarding a few more times
ski more days


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 6, 2010)

No major goals for the year. I was shooting for 40 days, but got 33. Ultimately anything over 30 and I am happy. Skied Saddleback for the first time, which was the only new area I was shooting to get to this season. The only disapointment is the season ending injury I suffered Saturday, and the surgery to follow. At least I will be ready to go at the start of next season and it didn't happen earlier in the year!


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 7, 2010)

My goal was 40 days but the slow start, quick finish and having to work full time have limited me to 28 now with hopefully three or four more before I'm done.  I did make it to Magic for the first time in 10 years.  First time to Bolton and Saddleback.  I skied 19 days at Berkshire East.  I had a few powder days but not enough.  I did do the tbolt race, which was a total bonus to the season.

For next year...

Goals I can attain without help.
40 days/nights 
Night ski
More bc.  Only got 6 days in this winter.

Goals depending on consistent snowfall.
BC in Southern Vermont and the Berkshires.
ski 10 months straight not 8
10 powder days! I'm probably dreaming because I live in western mass.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 7, 2010)

The Bad:
-Didn't land a 360 (yet). Crashed trying a few times.
-Only skied 2 days in December thanks to short season and LL.M. finals.
-Never got to demo skis as both Mt. Snow demo days were canceled.
-Skied with a slightly injured right knee following January football game with HS buddies.
-Missed all major storms on the east coast, though there were only a few.
-Didn't practice rails much.
-Didn't get to ski Beartrap at Mt. Snow in the spring.
-Didn't get to meet or ski with any of the Mt. Snow crew! Maybe this summer?
-Lost at least 2 ski days to windholds/weather. Lost another couple night skiing days due to March warm-up.

The Good:
-Found used Public Enemies the first weekend of the year and grabbed 'em. Aside from a couple of prereleases from the demo bindings, they skied AWESOME and have basically become my all mountain ski. Surprisingly good in the bumps.
-Got a handful of days in on my Cabrawlers.
-Enjoyed my first season as a ski condo owner and passholder.
-Got to experience the mogul renaissance at Mt. Snow and it was fantastic!
-Got in 3 trips out west with another coming this Friday!
-Got engaged at Jackson Hole
-Got up the nerve to ski Tower 3 Chute at Jackson Hole and skied it well.
-Got better at 180s and simple grabs.
-I think my bump skiing improved quite a bit, esp. hand position, though I still need work.
-Got in 33 days so far, barring injury or weather/other issues, will have 37 when I get back from CO. Previous high since graduating was 27 I believe.
-Got to ski Powder Mountain, Snowbasin, Jackson Hole, and Park City Mountain Resort for the first time. Should be able to add Copper, Beaver Creek and A-Basin to that list by the end of season.
-Powder days or at least good leftovers at PowMow and Snowbasin.
-Lots of warm weather fun skiing at JHMR, Deer Valley and Mount Snow.
-Got back to Blue Mt. for the first time in 17 years. 
-Got to ski a mogul course with open kickers for the first time and thought it was f-ing awesome.

And for my vain self, probably the highlight of the year (so far):
-Having the ripper who runs the Blue Bumps and Jumps comp compliment a run of mine down the Blue mogul course and tell me to enter next year.

The Meh:
-maybe will push for 40 days with some combo of Mt. Snow hiking, Kmart lift served, and perhaps my first trip to Tucks.
-A couple of friends who I was hoping to get some skiing in with didn't pan out. Hopefully next year.
-Was hoping to get a day in at Shawnee, but that didn't happen.
-Still waiting to hear from Shawnee re: possibly seeding moguls next year.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 7, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> -Got back to Blue Mt. for the first time in 17 years.



glad to see that's in the good!

another good season in the books
lotsa good days - although i didn't ski my age in days i was in the low 40's
fun times with family and friends in the new digs at greek peak - some fun days, looking forward to some cny mtb'g now
some excellent xc days - hoping to morph in to more xc/bc
blues bumps were great culminating in the bump-n-jump contest, a definate for next year
relatively injury free although a pinched nerve grounded me for the season
race game improved - fun clinics and nastar nights
seeing mrs snowbunski up her game
having to now play catch up to my 12 year old son :-o
seeing my daughter back on her board and completing the season safely (with a torn acl)
whiteface trip 
skiing with az'rs root, tarponhead and campggp


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 7, 2010)

New areas: Saddleback, Mt. Snow, Nashoba. 

Might as well be new: Cranmore (hadn't been in about 19 years), Black (25 years), Cannon, (11 years). 

Missed: Jay, Sugarbush (hoping for Monday....hoping). 

Hoping to finish with 21 days depending. My goal was 20, so I'm happy.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 7, 2010)

Goal of 20 days... fail.  I only got 16.  Little to no chance of getting another day in.
Progress in the bumps and hitting the kickers... fail.  

I did get to ski a new area, MRG.  Hit it twice in fact.  I also skied 3 consecutive day which is a new high for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Goal of 20 days... fail.  I only got 16.  Little to no chance of getting another day in.
> .



sunday @ Hunter????  i'll drive.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sunday @ Hunter????  i'll drive.



I wish.  Sunday afternoon practice since we have a Monday game against Hamden.  Boooo


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm glad I don't count my days.  This was probably my lowest total since the winter of 97/98, which I spent in northern West Virginia.

Don't cry for me though.  As an avid whitewater paddler, I enjoyed running rivers right into December.  And the last few weeks have been excellent.

Tenney's deficiencies became brutally obvious this winter. They would have to go back to a $99 pass to lure me back.  It is too bad.  I want a place to ski close by.  But I think it will be Cannon next year.

I had a few good days with the family at Tenney.  We hit up the Bretton Woods Sunday afternoon local a couple of times (including a pretty good powder afternoon).  I got to Cannon 3 days after the big dump:roll:, and had a couple nice spring days there as well.  My local backwoods location was just getting good and filled in during the middle of January, before the big rain killed it, and it never recovered.  I did a Carriage road/Snapper tour on the Moose, but still have not summitted.  And I got one new area in as I skied Loon last friday afternoon after paddling the east branch pemi coming out of the wilderness.  People were turning into lobsters before my very eyes, as ZZ Top blared at the bottom of Flume.

I hold out for the possibility of another day or two, but I realize I might be done.

Somewhat unsatisfying winter.  Oh well, see you on the river!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 7, 2010)

I got 34 days this season but I was hoping to get 40 or better which probably would have happened if I didn't hurt myself.  I pulled my right calf muscle pretty bad when I was at Bromley and it cost me 5 - 8 more days.  It was my first ski injury that kept me from skiing.

I was planning to get one more day in today at Belleayre but with the 90 degree temps at home I wasn't feeling it. Plus I'm still not 100% healed yet so I figured it would be smarter to call it a season (barring some unforseen layover in Salt Lake or something crazy like that) and let my leg completely heal rather then risk re-injuring it to get one more day in.

I consider this season to be a great season though.  It was much shorter than it could have been but the snow conditions around Jersey and PA were the best I've experienced in this area.  I also hit 2 new areas, Catamount and Elk and I liked them both.  Plus I got a bunch of days in with my 7 year old son who's a good skier now.  So despite the injury and the short length of the season it was a great one.

Here's to hoping next season starts in November for me instead of December.


----------



## andyaxa (Apr 8, 2010)

Learned to ski this year!
Hit Crotched a number or times, Pat's and Mont Ste Anne twice each and a short steep in my back yard. Hoping to keep learning next season at Crotched and venture out to Ragged and some slopes in the Whites....Black, Wildcat, and Bretton Woods, among others.


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2010)

My last few years have been pretty heavy duty as far as ski days go.  Maybe a tad light this year but I probably hit 50 days; stopped counting because it felt nerdy.  I tried an advanced group lesson but there were about 12 people and it was a complete waste of time for me.  Next year I'm going private or some kind of bump clinic.  My GF and I met another couple and their friends and we had some great days skiing around the Mt Washington Valley as a group.

New areas:

Stowe
Smuggs
Mt Ellen
Burke
Heavenly (sunny fresh powder day in the trees...unbelievable) 
Sierra-at-Tahoe (dumping hard)
Kirkwood

This was my second trip to Tahoe.  I have seriously considered job hunting around there.  The place just does it for me.  Squaw Valley is a damn fine mountain.  

The day we hit Heavenly we stood in line at the California lodge waiting for the lift to start.  The line was at least six people wide and we had a good spot.  It's sunny with a foot of fresh.  I reach to my helmet to drop my goggles and I realize they are not there...I've left them in the car.  The look on my buddy's face said "douche".  At this point there are at least 60 people behind us.  I zip to the car but I don't dare rejoin my friend in the line as emotions can run high on a powder day.  I lost about 10 minutes on that one.

I was at Saddleback recently and somehow forgot my helmet in the bar with my mittens inside and my goggles attached.  They were found by the staff so I sent them a UPS slip and a nice woman named Kara shipped them to me.  Thank you Kara.

It was a great year but I'm not quite finished.  Sugarloaf beckons.


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 8, 2010)

Edd said:


> Heavenly (sunny fresh powder day in the trees...unbelievable)
> ...
> The day we hit Heavenly we stood in line at the California lodge waiting for the lift to start.  The line was at least six people wide and we had a good spot.  It's sunny with a foot of fresh.



Did that day happen to be March 13?


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


> Did that day happen to be March 13?



Fairly sure it was March 4th.  Missed you by a week?


----------



## ta&idaho (Apr 8, 2010)

Edd said:


> Fairly sure it was March 4th.  Missed you by a week?



Yep, but your description (foot of fresh with sunny skies) also fit March 13th.  These kind of days happen in Tahoe, but they're actually rarer than one might imagine.


----------



## drewfidelic (Apr 9, 2010)

I ended up at less than half my target number of days, but skied more than twice as much as last year (which was my all-time low.) And after a couple of years of vaguely planning to give it a try, I finally got over to Plattekill for the first time. Not an epic season -- heck, not really a tremendously satisfying season as far as number of days and lack of a big trip -- but not nearly as much of an epic fail as last year.
________
List of toyota vehicles specifications


----------



## Harvey (Apr 9, 2010)

I had 27 days this year. My goal was 30 or more.

It was (almost) all in NY State:

Gore (20)
Whiteface (1)
Siamese Ponds Wilderness (1)
Hunter (1)
Belleayre (2)
Plattekill (1)
Hopewell, NJ (1)

I put together a summary of my season. Gore, some Catskills, really all NY State if you discount one day in NJ.

New areas for me were Plattekill and Belleayre - two mountains I really like.

I appreciate Jamesdeluxe pushing me to expand my horizons and explore the Catskills.

When I looked back at it, it was actually a pretty good season.

Maybe not when compared to other ski seasons.

But when I compared to everything else I spend money on, skiing is the best.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2010)

Updated-


cons -
nagging knee pain all season. first time i've had something like this, hope it's not a sign of the future.
late start to the season but i can't control the weather
less night skiing than last year. not that night skiing is great but it translates to less skiing overall.
didn't land a 360 (heck, didn't even give it a serious try)

pros -
i am a better skier than i was last season.  not a whole lot better but better.
hit my 30 day goal this weekend
have a good chance of skiing in May for the first time ever
will likekly have 2 April ski days this season, having had only 1 other ever.
skied 7 new mountains this season (ragged, pat's, catamount, keystone, breckenridge, abasin, belleayre)
skied CO for the first time in 25 years
both my kids made huge improvements in their skiing skills


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2010)

Hit my year in and year out goals - ski atleast 40 days (ended up with 41) and ski every day of the week (means I took a weeks ski vacation) so no complaints.

Pros:  Had some really good powder and spring corn days,  my kids made mega improvements to the point where I don't have to hold back at all while skiing with the older one, and can ski at over 50% with the younger one now which makes skiing as a family very fun and rewarding now

Cons: The late start (can't do much about mother nature though)


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2010)

*The good*

Had fun!
Epic Gunny bumps at Sundown
Good day at MRG, felt really strong all day
AZ Sugarloaf gathering was awesome, the good group made for an enjoyable trip even if the conditions were less than I was hoping for
Felt like I made some progress in my skiing, both in the bumps and in general.
Met and skied with lots of AZer's
Sweet powder day at Hunter
Got to ski with my wife
Hit 4 new places
Thunder Ridge
Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Belleayre

Got in 35 days
Ended my season on my terms with an awesome bump day at Belleayre

*Not so good*

Didn't get to Magic, really really bummed about this!
Only one day at MRG
Gunny bumps were great, but it all ended too quickly
Not as many trips north as I would have liked
Didn't get out with my kids as much as I hoped

My season:
09/10 Ski - 11/13, 12/18, 12/23, 12/26, 12/27, 12/30, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/10, 1/11, 1/16, 1/17, 1/24, 1/29, 1/30, 2/8, 2/10, 2/15, 2/16, 2/23, 2/26, 3/1, 3/6, 3/7, 3/8, 3/10, 3/16, 3/18, 3/20, 3/21, 3/26, 3/27, 3/28, 4/11


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2010)

Just counted and have 36 days of skiing so far, including 28 days at Sugarbush and 8 days elsewhere (2 at Sugarloaf, 1 at Sunday River, 1 at Burke, 1 at Homewood, CA, and 3 at Squaw Valley).  I am on track to break 40...fingers crossed.  I am planning some skiing this weekend at Sugarbush and then after that hopefully Sugarloaf and Tux.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 12, 2010)

Got in 22 days this year. (down from 28 last year).

10 - Greek Peak
7 - Elk Mountain
3 - Belleayre (last was 4/10)
1 - Hunter (4/1)
1 - Windham (Sun. 4/4... their last day... lots of base left)

Windham was new for me this year - and Windham has fantastic Skiing.
Hunter, Belleayre, and Windham are all fantastic... In fact I have a hard time trying to pick which one I like best of the 3.


----------



## amf (Apr 12, 2010)

18 days piste-off (thanks to that wonderful MASH snowfall!), 19 piste-on. 

3 new areas for me: Whitefish (the Mountain formerly known as Big) in MT, Steamboat and Winter Park on CO with two marvelous April snowfalls to cap the season.

Highlights: Hellroaring Basin at Whitefish, aspen glades at Steamboat, and superlative BC in Canaan Valley, WV with some outstanding steep tree runs and powder that rivaled Utah.

Lowlights: Didn't make it to Jay or Magic.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 12, 2010)

*I suck and must leave home*

Only about 43 so far and all at Cannon including the last day in mixed snow/dirt.I do see acouple more finally away from the home turf.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I got in around 30 days but I din't hit that many different places. Hunter, Sugarbush, Belleayre, Plattekill, Alta, Snowbird. Not much of a spring season kind of went to summer quick..then back to spring. I was fortunate enough to be at Hunter for the storm of the century though. Got in around 9 days of legitimate powder care of Utah. Finished off the season at Alta and the bird hiking and skiing a Baldy chute that was totaly nuts.......too bad its the steepest thing I might ever ski again!


----------



## arik (Apr 14, 2010)

fewest days for me this year since 2003 at 14

Stratton: 3
Mount Snow: 4
Berkshire East: 6
Mount Shasta Ski Park: 1 (the only new area this season, and most fun day of the season)

Sort of a dissapointing season for me, not sure why, perhaps I don't like my new skis, perhaps just bad timing missed the good snow (it always seemed to dump the day I was leaving), perhaps because my partner was travelling so much this year to Europe no time to ski, NY friends planning to come up to VT with me to ski always seemed to cancell at the last minute because of work obligations which was less than fun, perhaps just too many distraction with work and school and the rest of life.


----------



## abc (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally concluding yesterday! Hence the late add in.

Not bad, 25-30 days. Didn't keep very careful count past 25. But some of them are short days, having to fly/drive back home for one reason or another.

Good:

- Had fun, for the most part. 
- Visited quite a few new places: Sunshine, Power Mountain, Snow Basin (UT); Bretton Woods, Waterbury (NH); Telluride, Winter Park (CO)
- Re-visited some old favorates. And was reminded why they were old trusted favorates. 
- Met a couple of new friends on the slope.

Bad:

- Some days aren't exactly stellar: (got sick on one trip to CO, bad condition for half the days on another, plain not myself on a few other days)
- Sucky spring season: family obligation got in the way of much of the spring season. Also. warm weather conspire to lurk me away whatever remains of spring skiing.

Where's the thread for "what's your goal next year?"


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

abc said:


> Where's the thread for "what's your goal next year?"



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=75227


----------



## Angus (Apr 15, 2010)

arik said:


> fewest days for me this year since 2003 at 14 ... perhaps just too many distraction with work and school and the rest of life.



Keep your chin up, it only gets more hectic from here out!


----------



## tarponhead (Apr 16, 2010)

Perspective is a bit skewed as I just got back into the sport last year (and was never truelly "in it" before).

Awesome season. Big advancements on my part and my boys. Loved watching my oldest charge into Kitz woods on the last day of the season.

Hope to keep improving and having fun next year. Also pretty set on staying on the EC for any extended trips next year. Very happy and a bit sad to see it end.


----------



## arik (Apr 16, 2010)

Angus said:


> Keep your chin up, it only gets more hectic from here out!



Awww, gee thanks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy with my season, doubtful I'll get any more days in, but haven't ruled it out. Checked off most/all of my hitlist with the exception of a Maine trip which has eluded me for the second year in a row. Never made it to Jay either.....yet  Still open until end of April.......


----------



## Flan (Apr 16, 2010)

Fell way short of what I wanted to do. I wanted to get the kids out more too. Their sports schedules consume more time with each passing year. 8 days total (ugh). Was planning to get in two more days the last few weeks before the temps. soared. So much for spring skiing.

Mt. Snow-3
Mt. Southington-2
Mad River-2
Burke-1


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg said:


> I think the reality is I have about 3, maybe 4 days left. I hope to get some May skiing in at Killington though. I should end up with around 45 days which is right on track lately for me. Some highlights:
> 
> 
> Lots of Sundown bumps, Gunny was epic in March
> ...



Ended up with 44 days. I had a great season. Posting sig links here for posterity's sake:

[thread="66814"]11/13[/thread], [thread="68201"]12/11[/thread], [thread="68769"]12/18[/thread], [thread="68870"]12/20[/thread], [thread="69049"]12/22[/thread], [thread="69107"]12/23[/thread], [thread="69298"]12/27[/thread], [thread="69413"]12/29[/thread], [thread="69609"]1/2[/thread], [thread="69735"]1/4[/thread], [thread="69940"]1/8[/thread], [thread="70034"]1/10[/thread], [thread="70112"]1/11[/thread], [thread="70489"]1/17[/thread], [thread="70534"]1/18[/thread], [thread="71003"]1/24[/thread], [thread="71115"]1/26[/thread], [thread="71268"]1/29[/thread], [thread="71339"]1/30[/thread], [thread="71386"]1/31[/thread], [thread="71729"]2/6[/thread], [thread="71804"]2/7[/thread], [thread="71986"]2/10[/thread], [thread="72093"]2/12[/thread], 2/13, [thread="72286"]2/16[/thread], [thread="72573"]2/21[/thread], [thread="72725"]2/23[/thread], [thread="72958"]2/26[/thread], [thread="73063"]2/28[/thread], [thread="73216"]3/2[/thread], [thread="73460"]3/6[/thread], [thread="73494"]3/7[/thread], [thread="73564"]3/8[/thread], [thread="73679"]3/10[/thread], [thread="74087"]3/18[/thread], [thread="74189"]3/20[/thread], [thread="74235"]3/21[/thread], [thread="74493"]3/25, 3/26, 3/27, 3/28[/thread], [thread="75357"]4/11[/thread], [thread="75577"]4/15[/thread]


----------



## HD333 (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Season. Disapointed in the lask of "spring" skiing we did.  Didn't hit my 30 day goal but came close,  not bad for an office dweller.

Skied exclusivly at Gunstock due to passes and proximity to the house.  

The Good:
Spending time with the family.
Seeing the kids get better and still loving it.
Seeing the wife get comfortable in the glades (if the 6year olds can do it so can she!)
On a peronal note got back on skis after only snowbaording  for the past 8 or so years, did about 40/60 (ski/board) this season.

The Bad
Not enough guys trips
No road trips to other Mt's.
Spent WAY to much $.

HD


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 23, 2010)

havent kept track of the days...but did ski a few new areas this year:

Yellowstone Club in Montana...WOW, so that's what its like to be a billionaire, holy crap!  Not a super challenging place, but when you're sharing 2200 acres and a dozen or so lifts with less than 100 people, its pretty freaking cool.  Where else will you bump into the president of Mexico and Scot Schmidt in the same day?

Leogang Austria...2 days, early season...thanks to the euros for saying on piste and leaving the 10" of 7 day old "fresh " for us yanks!

St Anton, Austria about 2 weeks ago...easily the worst day I had all year...super warm the day before we skied and then well below freezing the night before and a cloud covered day do not make for fun spring skiing.  So we yodelled and ate schnitzel...

Those were the new resorts, also skied Sunday River, Loon, Winter Park, Jackson Hole, Targhee, Snowbird, big cottonwood backcountry, Snowbasin and Squaw Valley.  Added about 35,000  elite qualifying miles to my mileage plus account...sold some skis and boots, met some new people, and in general, had a pretty good winter.  Hope to get a couple days in hood this summer, but otherwise done for the year...unless I can get a prototype of the watea 120 for some "testing" at mammoth in may.


----------



## Zand (Apr 26, 2010)

Total days: 42

Burke: 19
Wachusett: 12
Sugarbush: 5
Sunday River: 2
Jay Peak: 2
Mt. Snow: 1
Killington: 1

Personal Records:

1st and 4th earliest days ever (10/17 and 11/16); first time ever skiing in October
4th latest day ever (4/24... short of 4/25/09, 4/27/08, and 5/2/09)
Longest season ever (6 months, 7 days; 10/17-4/24)
2nd most days ever (42... one short of last years 43)
Shortest offseason (5 months, 13 days; 5/2-10/17)

Being my first year living in Vermont, I wasn't sure exactly what to expect as far as mixing skiing with school. Set my days prediction for 75 or something like that, then lowered it to 50 once school got going. Would've gone past 50 easily, but the skiing was very sub-par for much of the season past MLK. I was here for about 4 weeks of quality skiing at Burke... the other 5 that I was here that they were open were borderline terrible due to rain, freeze, snow drought cycles. The NEK got about 35-40% of its average snowfall this year. Otherwise, the Sugarbush pass ended up being pretty much useless for me as I didn't even break even with it. Switching to the Triple Major pass next year. Will be much better for me because Jay is closer and I'll even be able to get some weekday days on it in addition to the few weekend days that I feel like making the trip. MRG will be a nice bonus a couple times.

Next year's goals:

First off, a big offseason goal is to get back in shape this summer... freshman year of college hit me really hard in that sense

Can't expect to be out as early as this season, but hope to be on skis whether lift serviced or earning sometime in October.

Ski later into the spring (if I keep up the being in shape goal, should be able to fulfill that with a Tucks trip)

Hopefully work enough this summer to be able to afford new skis (my only pair is 6 years old... 210 or so days on them with many of them on borderline coverage in the woods)

Get around a bit more (Killington yesterday was only the 4th different area I've hit out of school... and here I am within 90 mins of about 80% of ski country)


Overall, this season wasn't nearly as great as some past ones... hopefully I can get it back going again next year.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

*2009-2010 Ski Season wrap up!!!!*

The 2009-2010 ski season has finally ended. A short version this year due to bad weather and a late start.  Still had a good/great season. Twenty six days at K and four at Ski Sundown. Highlights of the season were meeting Joyce in Bay 1 on my first day. She pulled up 5 mins before me. We had a great season skiing together. Then I’d have to say the 2 foot dump on Feb 24th and the 10 days I was at K over the holidays. How could I forget the alpine zone guys and their beloved institution Ski Sundown. A great place. IM hoping to be back  too top off the season we had a very warm and sunny March. Easter weekend was almost 80 degrees. Lets hope for a two foot dump in November and no warm ups until March:beer:


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> The 2009-2010 ski season has finally ended. A short version this year due to bad weather and a late start.  Still had a good/great season. Twenty six days at K and four at Ski Sundown. Highlights of the season were meeting Joyce in Bay 1 on my first day. She pulled up 5 mins before me. We had a great season skiing together. Then I’d have to say the 2 foot dump on Feb 24th and the 10 days I was at K over the holidays. How could I forget the alpine zone guys and their beloved institution Ski Sundown. A great place. IM hoping to be back  too top off the season we had a very warm and sunny March. Easter weekend was almost 80 degrees. Lets hope for a two foot dump in November and no warm ups until March:beer:



didn't see you this weekend?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 26, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> didn't see you this weekend?



enough of the driving....it gets harder & harder each season....i sat on 684 for 3 hours 2nd weekend in december on a sunday heading up after that blackice debacle ...took 9 hours to get to k....had great conditions when i got there....i would have come up thursday night but my partner had to work friday....


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> enough of the driving....it gets harder & harder each season....i sat on 684 for 3 hours 2nd weekend in december on a sunday heading up after that blackice debacle ...took 9 hours to get to k....had great conditions when i got there....i would have come up thursday night but my partner had to work friday....



your partner?? joyce?? think you were with her when i ran into you in the canyon.

you missed a good one.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2010)

I met some goals such as getting 35 days in (Actually 36). Got to Burke twice(great), Tenney (not so great) and Stowe (great) all for the first time. As an added bonus got up to Tuck's again which is always a goal every year, this time with my 11 year old for his 1st time! 
Goals that I didn't have when the season started but happened - raced on a race team this year. Well I went around some gates anyway.
Goals that I didn't reach - Make it to Saddleback


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like Tux is fried and, with the World Cup and beach season looming, I think it's time to finally slap on the summer wax and turn down the bindings.

2009-10 in Review:

1. Personal high of 37 days this season (from October 31 to May 23). It would have been higher if I got out of work earlier to use my Wachusset pass. 
2. Got 7 powder days (Cannon, Sunday River, Jay, A Basin and Loveland).
3. Skied Saddleback for the first time. 
4. Did NELSAP areas (Commonwealth GC and Prospect Hill).
5. Finally skied in the American West: Colorado (A Basin and Loveland).
6. First time skiing in the Gulf of Slides and the East Snowfields. 
7. After years of visiting the Loaf, I finally skied the snowfields when it was fat.
8. Skied Paradise, Octopus' Garden and Little Paradise at MRG. 
9. Spent more time in glades than ever before. 
10. Poached like a maniac on powder days.
11. Joined the cult of reverse camber.
12. Skied with a great bunch of AZers on AZ Day ... and became a fan of the Widowmaker!

Goals for next year:

1. Do more backcountry: Thunderbolt, the "blog-free zone" on the Rockpile, Oakes Gulf, Mt. Jefferson, Huntington Ravine, the Bruce and Teardrop trails.
2. Head out west again: UT. A return to CO would be great too. 
3. Finally ski Smuggs. I think it's the only major NE resort that I haven't hit.
4. Ski more Magic -- and Jay, Stowe, Saddleback (aside from my usual Sunday River-Sugarloaf-Loon trifecta). 
5. Return to the Gulf of Slides and Great Gulf.

Prepping for the ski season now: doing cardio and leg exercises, scouting for a new helmet and back protector, and drooling over some of last season's skis (if the price drops, hmmm...). 

It never really ends.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 9, 2010)

33 days. Ouch. Least amount of days since the year I left MA. Not even a few October days at Sunday River could help the late start to the season, March was the driest March I have ever seen as a skier. and of course I managed to injure myself. Despite skiing through a sore knee for two months, I gave up pushing my luck the last week of April and got no May or June days and the snow will be long gone even in Tux before July. Only 12 powder days for a 1/3 ratio which is not bad but less than ideal. 

I finally skied Smuggs ( <3 ) and I didn't tour half as much as I had expected. Also had new areas with Abram and returned to the Loaf for the first time since I was a kid. Finally explored Killington and Mount Ellen fully. Skied off the Chin at Stowe finally. BDay turns in October were nice. I skied Magic more than Jay  and had some amazing days at Cannon. 

Highlights include Epic Two Foot Powder Day at Cannon  (six hard earned runs in six hours after missing the bigger day before), A Special Powder Day at Smuggs, Five Runs in Five Hours at Cannon, and Mount Washington with Descents of Ammonoosuc Ravine & the East Snowfields. Despite the lack of snow, my season as filled with many interesting adventures that were shared with quite a few great folks. Disappointed with the quantity of days, quantity of powder, and lack of truly epic days but overall very satisfied with the body of work, lots of firsts, and reigniting my passion for Cannon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, been over a month since my season was done, so guess it's time for me to do a wrap up post as well.  

*The good:*

-26 days on the hill.  Easily my most since my last year ski bumming 9 seasons ago.  My goal was 22 days, so it was great to surpass it considerably.

- First October turns since High School.

- Getting up on the Chin at Stowe for the first time in several years.  Particularly special was being alone and having the magic all to myself.

- Had a blast meeting several new Azers both at the Sugarloaf Summit and other times throughout the season.

- The AZ summit while not the best conditions, was a total blast and something I hope is an annual event.

- Return visit to my childhood home mountain of Okemo.  

- Epic late April Powder day during Reggae weekend at Sugarloaf

- End of the season great day at Killington, skiing, tailgating and meeting many folks from there that I've known from AZ for a long time, but had not met in person.

- Really enjoyed the laid back vibe of my 'home' mountain for the season; Ragged.

- Still skied a decent variety of areas despite spending as much time as I did at Ragged.  Breakdown: Sunday River: 10/17, 3/26, 4/11; Ragged 12/12, 12/13, 12/26, 1/1, 1/3, 1/4, 1/9, 1/10, 1/17, 2/7, 2/13, 2/20, 3/6, 4/3; Stowe 1/23, 2/27, 3/21; Okemo 2/28; Crotched 3/10, Sugarloaf 3/27, 3/28, 4/17; Killington 4/25

- very pleased with quiver / gear expansion choices ; both hard goods and soft goods.  

- was in better shape than the previous season.

* the just ok: *

- not in as good of shape as I would've liked to be

- minimal powder turns.  Mother Nature was unkind on the weekends, which constitutes 95% of my skiing.  Those skiing with me at the AZ summit on the windblown on Skidder where I was as excited as if it were 2 feet of blower could see my jones due to lack of powder turns this season. :lol:

- minimal good bump skiing days out.  Just wasn't there at Ragged and several of the other places I visited.  Only one truly great day being the day of the Sunday River Bump comp.

- didn't do any touring despite having plans for and purchased the gear to do it.

- no new areas

* goals for 2010-2011 *

- at least 27 days on the hill

- visiting some areas I haven't hit in several years:  Jay and Magic especially.

- hitting Killington mid winter.  Haven't done so in well over 10 years and it's long overdue.

- A weekend skiing in Quebec

- hopefully a better season at Ragged with more bumps and the glades open more often.

- at least one day out on Washington - no excuses

- continue to improve my fitness / lose weight.  I'm down 18 pounds from last October.  12 more to hit my goal.  

- identify an All Mountain replacement for my aging B2s and score a great end of season deal on them.


----------



## millerm277 (Jun 12, 2010)

The season:

- Finally made it to 30 days this season.
- Improved bump technique infinitely.
- Got the amazing opportunity of going to Whistler Blackcomb a week after the Paralympics closed....and getting 3+ feet of snow while I was there.
- Timed my killington trips well enough to get powder on one of the two trips.
- Skied at Blue, Hunter, and Sno as well.

Goals for 2010-2011:

- I need to make it to Magic.
- Keep up the number of days while I'm at college.
- Find a way to get back to Whistler or Tahoe again.
- Get into the glades more.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2010)

MrMagic said:


> Well the season is def not over, but a lot of areas are closed and a lot of people are on to biking and golf, thought it would be a good time to talk about your season thus far, I expect a few days at killington in April and maybe just maybe one in may.
> i had 60 + times 25 of those of telemarks (so far)
> I started opening weekend at killington
> I taught 30 lessons at ski sundown, mostly intermediate /low expert skiers, one bump lesson, one telemark
> ...


 101 days. Thank God that's over with, it's just work even with Sundown only being 40 minutes. Figure next year will be about 60, 40 Killington/20 Sundown, but possibly more time actually on the snow.

Started hitting boxes.

360.

Almost made 2nd day at Bear. Almost.

Great wrap-up at Whistler. Now I just need to figure out how I'm going to pull enough scratch together to get back next year.


----------



## Skimaine (Aug 7, 2010)

My big goal was to get back on skies.  After missing most of 2009 and rehabbing a torn Achilles all summer I just wanted to be able to ski again.  It turned out to be a very good year.  

Skied 30+ days (good for a working stiff).
Skied the front face at Sugarloaf again (and had fun doing it).
Ventured into the moguls and un-groomed terrain.
Skied Monte Saint Anne

Goals for next year:

Backside snowfields at SL
More days at Saddleback
Hit Whiteface with TJF
More work on moguls


----------

